# First Bacon!



## buhi (Dec 22, 2011)

Made my first batch of bacon this past week with a simplified version of the Polcyn/Ruhlman (Charcuterie) recipe. Started with a 12 lb belly from the Korean market:








Cured it with salt, pink salt, brown sugar and black pepper:







Smoked with apple & a bit of cherry. 







Off the smoker (kitchen light went out when I took the pic...)







Don't have any sliced pics - will do that on the second run - too busy getting it sliced and vacuum packed to take pics. Everybody gets bacon for Xmas this year (not expecting any complaints...)


----------



## alblancher (Dec 22, 2011)

I love getting food for Christmas.  At least it is something that won't sit around on the mantle for any length of time.

What Internal temp did you get the bacon to?


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 22, 2011)

The bacon looks delicious! I love the color!


----------



## fpnmf (Dec 22, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

  Craig


----------



## bluebombersfan (Dec 22, 2011)

Bacon looks great!!  What a great idea to give bacon for christmas!!  Who wouldn't like that!!!!


----------



## teeznuts (Dec 22, 2011)

Nice color! I'm giving Buck Board Bacon for Christmas this year. I think it makes an excellent gift.


----------



## buhi (Dec 23, 2011)

Smoked it to 150 degrees on my gasser. Didn't have an extra probe for checking the chamber temp (was at my girlfriends house), but kept the flame low - I'm estimating around 200 degrees. Took about 4 hours.


----------

